# Orient From Ebay, Any Way To Tell, Fake Or Not?



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

Hello everybody. I am looking for my self a new, simple, automatic, power reserve watch.

Recently I found this

*** link removed ***

I like everything about this watch, but reading so much about fake watches on ebay I am not sure any more.

Maybe someone here could help me by providing any information about identifying this particular item or any ways to know this watch is real or fake.

Thank You.


----------



## part_timer (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't be 100% sure (not an expert by a long way) but I don't think that Orients are faked/repped, I could be wrong...but it looks ok to me


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

part_timer said:


> I wouldn't be 100% sure (not an expert by a long way) but I don't think that Orients are faked/repped, I could be wrong...but it looks ok to me


Thanks.

Well I just tried 'CFD00001B replica' in google and found lots of sites selling fake watch of this model... :|


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

stoneage said:


> Maybe someone here could help me by providing any information about identifying this particular item or any ways to know this watch is real or fake.
> 
> Thank You.


The dealer is showing a generic photo of the watch so impossible to say whether it is fake or not but the sellers feedback looks ok.

What makes you think this one could be fake?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stoneage,

Unfortunately the link to your pix was removed but here is a shot of mine that I'm wearing today and I just love it. Had if for probably a couple of years and it was my steady wearer for quite a long time (for me) and never a lick of problems and always an accurate time keeper. I really like the date changer pusher as well.

Very Impressed with...










There is a thread on here where someone hates PR's... I love 'em! I think I got this one on the bay for less than 50 bucks! I really like the dial on this!


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

mutley said:


> stoneage said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone here could help me by providing any information about identifying this particular item or any ways to know this watch is real or fake.
> ...


The amount of topics on various forums, about fake watches being sold on ebay.


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Stoneage,
> 
> Unfortunately the link to your pix was removed but here is a shot of mine that I'm wearing today and I just love it. Had if for probably a couple of years and it was my steady wearer for quite a long time (for me) and never a lick of problems and always an accurate time keeper. I really like the date changer pusher as well.
> 
> ...


I can't see why someone would hate PR's..

Well, since my link was removed, I uploaded the photo of the watch I'm interested in.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

stoneage said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > stoneage said:
> ...


Sounds like you've convinced your self that it is fake, you'd always be wondering and therefore you should probably go direct to Orient. In any case, buying from the states, you're very liable to get stung for taxes (unless you're in the states that is!)


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> stoneage said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


No, I'm not in the states, but taxes from $79 is not so much, but paying $79 for a replica is way too much. I don't see reasons going to Orient, this particular watch is not listed in Orients web page, so I guess its outdated and no longer in production...


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Why not "hang around" the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum (SCWF). There are mainly Seiko/Citizen watch enthusiasts there but a good portion very familiar with Orient. Might gather some tips/references there. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

stoneage said:


> No, I'm not in the states, but taxes from $79 is not so much, but paying $79 for a replica is way too much. I don't see reasons going to Orient, this particular watch is not listed in Orients web page, so I guess its outdated and no longer in production...


Looks like the FD00 "Senator." Just buy from Orient USA, with discount codes they're slinging far & wide, you can get one for 30%, 49%, 50% off. Without knowing the auction # (mostly we just post the number and have to find it lazy selves), for all I know it's someone who got it as a freebie and is reselling it.


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank You everyone for information.


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

It's most definitely a fake. The Orient symbol is smudged and blotchy, the first sign of a fake. The actual Orient crest is well designed and detailed. There's a whole thread about fake Orients on another watch website, just Google it.

Edit: If you were to look at Mechanical Alarm's watch, you can see the detail I'm talking about. The crest in MA's Orient has clearly-defined outlines, especially in between the legs of the standing lions.

Also, look at the crown above the red shield. In the stock photo the seller has put up, it (crown) is very big, and sticks up far too much. It should be subdued and sitting (crown) lower down.

MA's Orient also has some detail on the dial, whereas the one you're looking at does not. There also isn't a quick-push button to set the date, and if you look closely at the power reserve hand, MA's has lume, whereas the photo you put up does not. Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

gavinjayanand said:


> There also isn't a quick-push button to set the date


Of course all original Orients don't have the "quick-push button". I've noticed it mainly in the 3-star line. (vendor image)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

gavinjayanand said:


> It's most definitely a fake. The Orient symbol is smudged and blotchy, the first sign of a fake. The actual Orient crest is well designed and detailed....


For comparison, here's the dial crest from my EV09 (from Orient Watch USA, aka Puri-time).


----------



## stoneage (Mar 18, 2010)

gavinjayanand said:


> It's most definitely a fake. The Orient symbol is smudged and blotchy, the first sign of a fake. The actual Orient crest is well designed and detailed. There's a whole thread about fake Orients on another watch website, just Google it.
> 
> Edit: If you were to look at Mechanical Alarm's watch, you can see the detail I'm talking about. The crest in MA's Orient has clearly-defined outlines, especially in between the legs of the standing lions.
> 
> ...


wow, thanks for so much of information! Well i tried contact the seller, ask to send me more photos of the box, documentation and close ups of the watch and he did replyed to me..

this is the Item number: 220705403258 on ebay


----------



## gavinjayanand (Nov 25, 2008)

No problem, glad to have been able to help. :cheers:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

stoneage said:


> Hello everybody. I am looking for my self a new, simple, automatic, power reserve watch.
> 
> Recently I found this
> 
> ...


I think this is very interesting.

http://quartzimodo.com/how-to-spot-a-fake-seiko-watch/


----------

